# Another Mario Movie



## DoggaDude (Sep 2, 2019)

You'd think that Super Mario Bros. would be a kick ass movie, right?

Watch the damn live action Mario movie. It's awful.

Ever since 1993, there was never another Super Mario movie again.




 
Oh what the f***.

That company that made those little yellow pieces of shits, Illumination.

What the hell, and why the hell Nintendo?!?!?

Why do we need a new Mario movie? The last one was shit!!!

Also, Illumination?!?!

"What Is the problem with Illumination?" You may ask, and well:



 

 

 

What I'm trying to say Is:



They make very awful movies.

Some movies are good, (ONLY THE ONES THAT AREN'T ANIMATED!) A shit ton of them are rubbish. Trash. Garbage. 

Like The Grinch, from 2018...wait! That movie doesn't even exist! Don't search It up, because It never happened! 

I wish It was never even was a thought.

But some movies, like I said, were good, but when was the last time they made a good movie?

HOLD ON A DAMN MINUTE! Illumination made the first Mario movie!

So that means...

Shit.







Now, I don't think the Mario movie will be awful, also, the Mario Movie Is coming out In f***ing 2022, so, basically, It would have been 29 years since the last Super Mario Movie. 

Damn.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

I was cautiously optimistic when I heard that Illumination would be doing it but Miyamoto would be on the project. Then I saw the trailer for the Grinch movie. Now I'm scared.

I don't even know if it will be laughably bad. I watched the Lorax movie for the memes, expecting it to suck, and it was one of the most boring animated films I have ever had the displeasure to sit through.


----------



## TastifulBurger (Oct 15, 2019)

If you look at how most of the human characters are designed in their films, there's only one character who I believe would capture Illumination's artstyle. Whether or not anyone would actually pay to see this movie and what it would be about would be a mystery.


----------



## jkjj (Oct 15, 2019)

what do you want, danny devito and daniel day lewis?
who cares? another flick not worth pirating, as 99.5% of movies since 2005


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 15, 2019)

Am I the only one that liked the first movie? It's maybe not a great _Mario_ movie but it has that same early-'90s cheesy cool charm as the first TMNT film.

Also there's actually some debate about why Nintendo left the film industry after. From everything that I've gathered, Nintendo were unaware of the creative liberties that the studios were going to take. Film adaptations always change character designs because that way they get a greater share of the licensing for toys and such, whereas if they were exact copies of Nintendo's original designs then that money would go straight to Nintendo. So after learning that lesson they didn't get back into the film industry until they could do it their way and protect their IPs (and also keep all of the licensing royalties).

Long story short, even if the new movie sucks it will probably at least be true to the original character designs.


----------

